

Speed Test: Go vs Node.js (vs PHP) - EGreg
http://jaxbot.me/articles/benchmarks_nodejs_vs_go_vs_php_3_14_2013

======
EGreg
OK, the PHP test was written wrong, with count() being called in every
iteration. So this person didn't know the internals of the functions they were
testing.

Nevertheless, PHP is about 3x slower than v8 for the optimized tests

